# برنامه نویسی با محصولات مایکروسافت > برنامه نویسی مبتنی بر Microsoft .Net Framework > مقالات مرتبط با Microsoft .Net Framework > سوال: چطور میشه کارهای درج و.... را با پروسیجر در entity framework با سی شارپ انجام داد

## oliya24

سلام و خسته نباشید 
دوستان چطور میشه عملیاتهای درج و حذف و .... را با استفاده از پروسیجر ها در entity framework با زبان سی شارپ انجام داد؟؟ مراحل و کدها به چه نحو هستند؟
با تشکر

----------


## hessam2003

سلام.
چرا نشه دوست عزیز الان اکثرا کد را در پروسجور مینویسن بخاطر امنیت بالا افزایش سرعت و......
شما منظورتون اینه که درون خود ویژوال استادیو قصد ایجاد پروسجور را دارید یا درون SQL?

----------


## oliya24

اینکه کجا سخته بشه فرقی نمیکنه حالا ترجیحا درون ویژوال اما باقی کارها درون خود ویزوال چطوریه؟؟؟؟؟ممنون میشم کمکم کنی

----------


## oliya24

کسی بلد نیست؟

----------


## khista

منظورت درج و حذف در پایگاه داده است؟

----------


## m-ezati

https://barnamenevis.org/showthread.p...ال-عملی

----------

